# My Favorite Fish Fry Batter



## Chef Maloney (Nov 14, 2012)

I have experimented a bit with different batters for frying fish and we like this one the best. So far.
Very light & delicious. Simple.

1 1/4 cups ALL PUPOSE FLOUR
Pinch SALT
2 EGGS, separated
8oz. BEER
1 Tblsp. OIL

Sift FLOUR and SALT into a Bowl.
Add EGG YOLKS, BEER & OIL.
Beat until smooth and let stand for about 30 minutes.

Beat EGG WHITES until STIFF & GENTLY FOLD into BATTER.

Dip FISH in batter and allow excess batter to Drain Off before Frying.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try this  Should work for coating all sorts of things. I love beer batter!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks, I'll try this  Should work for coating all sorts of things. I love beer batter!



oh ya Snip. It's a great batter for chicken or tempura etc.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bet it would be great for onion rings and scampi!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Bet it would be great for onion rings and scampi!



oh ya, have done both. Very Good Indeed


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheers for the recipe Chef, my Steve will love this one


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Bet it would be great for onion rings and scampi!



Oh yes, perfect for onion rings for sure


----------



## Sasroc (Nov 16, 2012)

_Oh great this sounds perfect Chef Maloney.

I usually buy a premix packet of beer batter from the shop as I have never had much luck in making my own. 

Will be trying this one out for sure._


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this ... I've never tried one with beaten egg white but it sure makes sense !!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I'll give this recipe a go next time I make battered fish.


----------



## CDavis504 (Nov 25, 2012)

For my fish batter, this is my preferred recipe:

1/4 C + 1/2 C separated Flour 
1/4 C Corn Meal
1 Beer (I keep Bud Light in the fridge for culinary purposes)
2 Eggs beaten
A couple teaspoons of Louisiana Hot Sauce or Tabasco Sauce
About Half a cup of Milk
A couple good squirts mustard
Salt & Pepper or Tony's Chachere's cajun seasoning

01.  Combine 1/2 C Flour with salt & pepper or cajun seasoning in bowl 1
02.  In bowl two combine eggs, beer, milk, hot sauce and mustard and mix well
03.  In bowl 3 combine 1/4 C Corn Meal + additional 1/4 Flour and more salt and pepper or cajun seasoning
04. Then flour in bowl 1, dunk well in bowl 2 and finally dredge well in bowl 3, then fry

Also after cooked squirting some fresh lemon juice over the fish adds some additional flavor
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...a=X&ei=i4CyUPiPHMiwqQHb14CgDw&ved=0CC0QvwUoAA


----------



## letscook (Nov 26, 2012)

Instead of the beer would a club soda work in its place.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 26, 2012)

I would think club soda would work just fine.  You won't have the flavor of the beer in the batter but you would still have the benefits of the carbonation.


----------



## CDavis504 (Nov 26, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> I would think club soda would work just fine.  You won't have the flavor of the beer in the batter but you would still have the benefits of the carbonation.




True, never thought of that, but down here in South LA we use a beer batter for frying a lot of things, lmao


----------



## pacanis (Nov 26, 2012)

I can never taste the beer in a fried beer batter anyway. I didn't in the OP's original recipe anyway. The folded in egg whites sure made it light though. It was certainly the lightest batter I ever had.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 26, 2012)

Keeper recipes


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 27, 2012)

This one looks nice too. thanks 



CDavis504 said:


> For my fish batter, this is my preferred recipe:
> 
> 1/4 C + 1/2 C separated Flour
> 1/4 C Corn Meal
> ...


----------



## Alex-Peter (Dec 9, 2012)

very nice recipe I will try it today ♥♥♥


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2013)

I've tried few different batter recipes but none of them really match up for the crunchy fish fry I had in the restaurant the other day. It was so soft and crunchy, even better than many other restaurant fish fry I had before. 
I had craving for fish last night and since i had a whole bunch of flounder fillets I decide to try to make it crunchy. I tried tree different recipes, none of the were really crunchy.

Any suggestions here? Is there secrets restaurants use? I did deep fry it in hot oil, but result was the same as if i simply fried in the regular pan.
Please help.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure how the restaurants do it but here's my fish batter. It's very crispy.

1 cup of all purpose flour
1 tbsp of baking powder
1 tsp of salt
1 cup of sparkling water (ice cold)
1 tsp of paprika (optional)
1/2 tsp each of garlic and onion powder (optional)

Whisk all of the ingredients well. A few small lumps are fine. Add more water if batter is too thick.

Dip each piece of fish, allow extra batter to drip off. Deep fry at 425F till crispy and golden.


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2013)

Many moons ago (before dirt was invented) my sister fried up a bunch of fish using cracker meal. It was so tasty, crunchy and full of flavor. I still use the old standby my husband taught me. Flour, eggs w/cream and bread crumbs and your standard seasoning. 

Gee, if I kept all the alcohol in the house just for culinary purposes, folks would think I had opened a liquor store. I think I should take up drinking. There must be something to it. Enough folks do it every day. I just hate wearing that clothespin on my nose.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Snip. Huh, no egg, interesting.  Will have to try it. 

Actually beer batter was my list favorite.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 22, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you Snip. Huh, no egg, interesting. Will have to try it.
> 
> Actually beer batter was my list favorite.


 
My pleasure 
My recipe is similar to tempura batter, that's what makes it so crispy!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 22, 2013)

another go-to tempura batter.  You can use this one when you have no carbonated beverages, and it still makes a ridiculously light, and crispy tempura batter that goes well with almost everything.

1/2 cup AP flour
1/2 cup corn starch
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. double-acting baking powder
1 large egg
3/4 cup milk or water

Combine all dry ingredients with a whisk.  beat egg and liquid together, then add to the dry ingredients.  Whisk together to make a smooth batter.  Dip in whatever you want, even veggies.  I've used it with cubed chicken, fish fillets, cubed pork, onion rings, pumpkin and squash blossoms, etc.  I've seasoned it with simple salt and pepper, just salt, Old Bay, garlic powder, onion powder, and soy sauce.

Cubed chicken dipped in the batter, and cooked until lightly brown, served up with your favorite sweet & sour sauce is fabulous.  My S & S sauce is made with chicken stock,crushed pineapple, brown sugar, ginger, soy sauce, a dash of Chinese 5-spice, ginger, and vinegar.  It's thickened with a cornstarch slurry.  I've also changed it up and used lemon juice instead of vinegar, white sugar instead of brown sugar, omit the soy sauce.  This is great with fish or chicken.

I have a couple of friends who had fish made with thsi batter, and a nephew whose had the cubed chicken with it.  They both raved about it, and so I know it's a good batter.

It just goes to show that there are a number of ways to accomplish a great dish, any great dish, in the world of cooking.  There is no "best way" to make anything.  And I like to try as many ways as I can.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

